# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Shqiptaret dhe Greket

## Tannhauser

Nje teme e mire per kete forum do te ishte edhe lidhjet midis ketyre dy popujve te lashte te ballkanit. Duhet te dime se te vetmit popuj tani ne ballkan te ndryshem qe kane lidje gjaku jane greket me shqiptaret. Greket jane antropologjikisht me prane tek shqiptaret se te gjithe te tjeret jane sllave.
Ne kete forum kam pare shume per elementin shqiptar ne greqi por jo te kunderten.
Duhet te dime qe Iliret nuk kane lene burime historike ne gjuhen e tyre pervec emrave.
Te gjitha cfare dime per iliret ne koherat e lashta i dime me shume nga grekerit dhe me pas nga romaket. Te mos harojme se burimi i pare shqip (me sa dihet eshte Meshari i Buzukut 1555. Une qe jam historian para disa muajsh me infurmuan se eshte gjetur nje shkrim afro 200 vjet me i lashte por nuk di nese jane akoma gojdhena apo e vertete. Do te ishte nje gje shume e rendesishme po te mendojme qe anglezet shkruajten per here te pare vepren e tyre legjendare 'Beowolf' ne vitet 1100).
Te gjitha monedhat qe jane gjetur ne germime jane me te shumtat greke, romake dhe me pak (qe supozojme) ilire por prape edhe ato me germa greke ose latine dhe ne gjuhe greke.
Toponimet me te shumta jane greke (p.sh. Antigonea, Antipateira, Dyrahion, Vuthroton dhe te tjera). Tju jap dhe nje shembull tjeter. Emri Sarande cdo te thote? Ska asnje kuptim sepse ishte qyteti Ajii Saranda ne greqisht (40 Shenjtoret).
Te gjitha mbishkrimet qe jane gjetur ne varre apo ne qytete ose ne shtylla jane greke ose romane. Tregu i ilireve ishte ne duar te grekerve se ata ngriten qytete-porte dhe ndikimi i grekeve ishte shume i madh.
Ne mund te supozojme se iliret kishin edhe alfabet edhe shkrimtare por kur skemi prova nuk mund te themi asgje. Historia behet me fakte sic thoshte profesori im ne UT dhe bashkeqytetari Eqrem Cabej.

----------


## diikush

O Tanhauser historiani,cuditem qe paske shkolle te larte, e megjithate shprehesh shume turbullt e s'merret vesh ku do te dalesh; ca deshe te thuash??

Qe dihet qe Iliret jane shume te lashte ne trojet e tyre por meqe ka goxha histori per Iliret ne gjuhen greke, dhe kjo shpjegon pse Saranda eshte emeruar nga gjuha greke e me pas monedhat dhe profesori jot ne UT jane dakort me mendimet e tua, gje qe tregon se moti sot dhe parashikimi per neser do jete i vranet??

S'te mar vesh hi&#231; vallai...

----------


## panchovilla

Nese ka shume toponime greke nuk do te thoje se ato vende s'kane pasur emra tjere me pare. Para se te vijne turqit Car Dushani i serbise e ka okupuar nje pjese te Shqiperise dhe pikerisht tani kemi toponime sllave ne Shqiperi. So what?
As une s'te kuptova Tannhasuer se ku do te dalish?
Sipas toponimeve nuk mund te vertetosh se kush eshte me i vjeter.
Meqe qenke historian lexoje pak `Iliret` te Aleksander Stipcevic(kroat). Besoj qe ke degjuar apo e ke lexuar kete liber.
Ai ne fillim e jep nje shembull shume te mire. Ai ne menyre indirekte thote se shkrimet greke per Iliret s'jane te sakta sepse ata kane qene armiq me njeri tjetrin dhe ska pse greket te jen objektive.
PLus qe ai thote ketu se Herodoti - baba i historise ka qene qyp per gjeografi :buzeqeshje: 
Ne nje shkrim te tij Herodoti flet si dikush lundron ne lumin Danub qe derdhet ne adriatik?!(Danubi derdhet ne Det te ZI) Kete e ka thane herodoti dora e vet :buzeqeshje: 
Keshtu qe gjithcka qe eshte shkruar para eres sone nga hisotrianet nuk merret e sakte %100.

----------


## Inteligjentja

Si more dikush nuk po na merrke vesh fjalet e ketij "te ndrituri"? Praktikisht djalka me universitet (cudi si kane fat e shkollohen ca njerez per fatkeqesisne e pjeses tjeter) po na thote qe ne shqiptaret jemi nje fare klonimi bas=trd apo ku di une i grekerve. Nuk e di a duhet te nxehem per kete apo thjesht ta injoroj. Si more keshtu iliret na paskeshin qene gjithnje te varur politikisht , ekonomikisht, shoqerisht nga grekerit? Ua ! Po ky qenka koke e madhe ! Si tha? Jam historian dhe me pas paturpesisht shtonte:" Meshari I Buzukut ME DUKET" O historian po c'me merresh me gojesdhena o derezi? Ik e apliko per ndonje pesnsion nga qeveria greke se te del me mire shtu. Pastaj shko e ngulu ne Himare, merr ca lope e ca dele, nderto nje kasollke ku te mbledhesh kallaballekun e sa here qe te behen zgjedhje ik e dil ne qender te Himares e shkul flamuj shqiptaresh duke share ne gerqisht!   :djall sarkastik:  
 :Lulja3:

----------


## Tannhauser

E para, profesori E. Cabej ka lene jete me kohe.
E dyta, Toponimet greke jane me te lashta dehe kjo del nga fakti se greket i ndertuan qytetet qe po citoj me siper. Edhe skemi asnje burim qe te na thote qe iliret i thoshnin ndryshe.
E treta, nuk thashe ME DUKET por me sa dihet. Ju lutem lexoni me kujdes
E katerta, mos e beni personale, ne qofte se doni te bejme nje bisede serioze. Nuk i marrim burimet e te lashteve 100% por ne qofte se greket apo romaket nuk referoheshin per iliret nuk do dinim asgje per jeten e tyre. Kontributi i grekerve ishte i madh dhe pranohet nga gjithe Perendimi...

----------


## panchovilla

> E para, profesori E. Cabej ka lene jete me kohe.
> E dyta, Toponimet greke jane me te lashta dehe kjo del nga fakti se greket i ndertuan qytetet qe po citoj me siper. Edhe skemi asnje burim qe te na thote qe iliret i thoshnin ndryshe.
> E treta, nuk thashe ME DUKET por me sa dihet. Ju lutem lexoni me kujdes
> E katerta, mos e beni personale, ne qofte se doni te bejme nje bisede serioze. Nuk i marrim burimet e te lashteve 100% por ne qofte se greket apo romaket nuk referoheshin per iliret nuk do dinim asgje per jeten e tyre. Kontributi i grekerve ishte i madh dhe pranohet nga gjithe Perendimi...


Greket e lashte kane marr shume gjera nga fenikasit dhe babilonasit. 
Nejse s'besoj se dikush ofendohet ketu personlaisht. Aspak ska pse te ndodhin gjera te tilla.
Une mendoj se tema nuk eshte ne rregull. Duhet te jene dy tema te ndryshme:
1.Iliret dhe Greket e Lashte
2. Shqiptaret dhe Greket

----------


## diikush

> .... Kontributi i grekerve ishte i madh dhe pranohet nga gjithe Perendimi...


Kontributi i grekerve medemek ishte shume i madh ndaj paraardhesve tane ilire, meqenese greket paskan folur per ta, por sidomos meqenese ata den baba den jane munduar te na aneksojne ne ato territore dhe ti bejne si greke, gje qe dihet por dhe duket qarte nga vete ato qe thua qe keto vende ilire kane emra greke??

Pranohet nga perendimi? Po edhe sikur te jete keshtu sic thua ti...gga kush perendim? Nga ai qe e copetoi Shqiperine dhe ja dha Serbise, Malit te Zi, Greqise, etj?

E pesta, lol....ne nuk e bejme personale, por kur tjetri vjen ne nje forum shqiptar dhe na thote qe une e quaj veten edhe shqiptar (sic ke thene ne nje teme tjeter, se patjeter ne kete menyre justifikon pjesmarrjen tende ketu) dhe na ben propogande te ashtuquajtur historike dhe perpiqet te na mbushe mendjen pse agresiviteti dhe politika e asimilimit grek eshte ne dobi tone si shqiptare, ashtu sic ka qene ne dobi te Ilireve, atehere kjo qelbet ere dhe nuk eshte aspak bisede serioze per muhabet apo argument, sic pretendon ti...

Tani, meqe jemi njerez me shkolle e me edukate, mos na detyro te ndyjme gojen!!!

Prapaganden pro-agresionit grek kunder shqiptareve shko beje ne ndonje forum grek a ku di une, por jo ta besh ne Forumin Shqiptar dhe te presesh mirekutpim apo mirenjohje per njohurite dhe interpretimet e tua te "vyera" historike, ok?!

----------


## Kreksi

> E para, profesori E. Cabej ka lene jete me kohe.
> E dyta, Toponimet greke jane me te lashta dehe kjo del nga fakti se greket i ndertuan qytetet qe po citoj me siper. Edhe skemi asnje burim qe te na thote qe iliret i thoshnin ndryshe.
> E treta, nuk thashe ME DUKET por me sa dihet. Ju lutem lexoni me kujdes
> E katerta, mos e beni personale, ne qofte se doni te bejme nje bisede serioze. Nuk i marrim burimet e te lashteve 100% por ne qofte se greket apo romaket nuk referoheshin per iliret nuk do dinim asgje per jeten e tyre. Kontributi i grekerve ishte i madh dhe pranohet nga gjithe Perendimi...


Tanhauser, ju pershendes, 

Se pari se di se ku po doni me dal, o mik !
Ato qe postove me larte, asgje nuk meson njeriu, sepse te gjitha i dijm, dhe nga perseritja s'ka dobi fare.

Njeri e tha shume mire ne nje forume, se ne s'kemi pse ti kerkojm cilet ishin stergjyshrit tane fare! 
Pse ti kerkojm ne iliret kurse vete jemi ilirë ?
Amos i kerkojn greket helenet kur e dijn edhe ata vete se janë helenë ?
Dhe mbaroj puna.
Keto ngatrrimat e emrave here greke e here alban, s'ka fare rendesi.
Vazhdimishtë kemi jetuar ne keto vise brez pas brezi, me mija vite, poashtu edhe greket, e atëhere ku eshte problemi ?
une se shofe te dobishme te flitet pa neevoje, kur dihet se autoret  antike grkë kan bere perpjekje qe te mesojn shkrimin edhe iliret, por nuk kan dashte, se kan pranuar shkrimin e tyre duke u treguar se jan me te zotë se ata !
Pse ti kopjonin greket kur ata ishin me te zot se ta ne luftra ?
Kishin forcen dhe jetonin te lire, pra s'kishin nevoje pere shkrime.
As Daket e as Trakaset se pranuan se nuk donin te influencoheshin prej tyre. Se po te merrnin shkrimin grekë, keta tre popuj, automatikisht do asimiloheshin.
Per ata mbetet vetem emri koloni, qe kupton se greket s'kan ardhur ne iliri  traki e deri ne Krime(detin e zi) si pushtues por si tregtare, si dikur para tyre fenikasit e vjeter.
Madje edhe greket ishin ashtu si ne ne fillim, pa shkrim fare, por kur e pan interesin e tregtise qe benin fenikaset e vjeter, atëhere greket e pranuan alfabetin fenikas, duke i ndryshuar aty ketu disa germa, qe  te dallohen prej tyre.
Poashtu si grekrit, kur erdhen sllavet ne ballkan e pranuan alfabetin greke, kurse ne mbetem ashtu ne natyre si gjithmon, ilirë, pa kurrfare kompeksi deri sot.
Pra ne ballkan s'ka shqiptare apo alban por vetem ilire e greke dhe dakë te vjeter.

----------


## Kreksi

> E para, profesori E. Cabej ka lene jete me kohe.
> E dyta, Toponimet greke jane me te lashta dehe kjo del nga fakti se greket i ndertuan qytetet qe po citoj me siper. Edhe skemi asnje burim qe te na thote qe iliret i thoshnin ndryshe.
> E treta, nuk thashe ME DUKET por me sa dihet. Ju lutem lexoni me kujdes
> E katerta, mos e beni personale, ne qofte se doni te bejme nje bisede serioze. Nuk i marrim burimet e te lashteve 100% por ne qofte se greket apo romaket nuk referoheshin per iliret nuk do dinim asgje per jeten e tyre. Kontributi i grekerve ishte i madh dhe pranohet nga gjithe Perendimi...


Tanhauser, ju pershendes, 

Se pari se di se ku po doni me dal, o mik !
Ato qe postove me larte, asgje nuk meson njeriu, sepse te gjitha i dijm, dhe nga perseritja s'ka dobi fare.

Njeri e tha shume mire ne nje forume, se ne s'kemi pse ti kerkojm cilet ishin stergjyshrit tane fare! 
Pse ti kerkojm ne iliret kurse vete jemi ilirë ?
Amos i kerkojn greket helenet kur e dijn edhe ata vete se janë helenë ?
Dhe mbaroj puna.
Keto ngatrrimat e emrave here greke e here alban, s'ka fare rendesi.
Vazhdimishtë kemi jetuar ne keto vise brez pas brezi, me mija vite, poashtu edhe greket, e atëhere ku eshte problemi ?
une se shofe te dobishme te flitet pa neevoje, kur dihet se autoret  antike grkë kan bere perpjekje qe te mesojn shkrimin edhe iliret, por nuk kan dashte, se kan pranuar shkrimin e tyre duke u treguar se jan me te zotë se ata !
Pse ti kopjonin greket kur ata ishin me te zot se ta ne luftra ?
Kishin forcen dhe jetonin te lire, pra s'kishin nevoje pere shkrime.
As Daket e as Trakaset se pranuan se nuk donin te influencoheshin prej tyre. Se po te merrnin shkrimin grekë, keta tre popuj, automatikisht do asimiloheshin.
Per ata mbetet vetem emri koloni, qe kupton se greket s'kan ardhur ne iliri  traki e deri ne Krime(detin e zi) si pushtues por si tregtare, si dikur para tyre fenikasit e vjeter.
Madje edhe greket ishin ashtu si ne ne fillim, pa shkrim fare, por kur e pan interesin e tregtise qe benin fenikaset e vjeter, atëhere greket e pranuan alfabetin fenikas, duke i ndryshuar aty ketu disa germa, qe  te dallohen prej tyre.
Poashtu si grekrit, kur erdhen sllavet ne ballkan e pranuan alfabetin greke, kurse ne mbetem ashtu ne natyre si gjithmon, ilirë, pa kurrfare kompeksi deri sot.
Pra ne ballkan s'ka shqiptare apo alban por vetem ilire e greke dhe dakë te vjeter.

----------


## GL_Branch

Tanhuser me qene se je historian, lexo per tomponimin e Durresit.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=13029

Pom duket paske lexu shume literatura greke e paske kriju nje bindje tjeter, se mi ndegju greket ata edhe bota thojne osht e jona, mos thuj se tomponimet jane me shumice greke kur ato jane me shume Ilire, nuk mundesh me thon pse jane 3-4 emra  e mu shpreh qe jane shumice.

----------


## Tannhauser

I dashur GL Branch e kam lexuar artikullin per Durresin qe po me bashkangjit. E verteta eshte se durresi quhej Epidamnos, emer grek dhe jo Ilir pasi grekerit e krijuan sic thote Thukididis ne librin 'Istorie' qe e kam lexuar ne origjinal. Ne qofte se ju intereson mund tju dergoj origjinalin heren tjeter qe do shkruaj bashke me perkthim shqip. Tek Thuqididis bazohet edhe artikulli i forumit (Thuqididis ishte grek nga 1/4 kurse 3/4 ishte Thrak).
Une nuk thash kurre qe Iliret nuk kishin qyteterim apo nuk ishin te zhvilluar por e verteta eshte se  Iliret u shfrytezuan edhe nga grekerit edhe nga romaket se ishte popull agresor dhe luftedashes (polemoxaris, ne autoret greke), keshtu qe ishte nje burim i pasur njerezor per legjionat edhe fallangat. Keshtu qe kontributi i Ilireve ishte ne njerez si perandoret e Romes (Dioklitiani dhe te tj.). Edhe greket morren gjera nga finikasit, nga egjiptianet, nga babylonet por te pakten epranojne. Ne nuk pranojme asgje se kemi nder mendje mos na aneksoje greku, mos na marri Shqiperine e Jugut dhe propaganda te tjera. Mos haroni se kufijte me te sigurte jane ato me Greqine se jane kufij me Evropen e Bashkuar dhe me nje shtet te NATO-s.

----------


## Albo

Ilir&#235;t dhe grek&#235;t jan&#235; popujt me t&#235; lasht&#235; ballkanit dhe te dy popujt jan&#235; t&#235; vetmit popuj autokton&#235; n&#235; Ballkan, q&#235; do t&#235; thot&#235; se kan&#235; jetuar n&#235; ato troje q&#235; her&#235;t, nuk jan&#235; t&#235; ardhur me val&#235;n e barbar&#235;ve, sic erdh&#235;n popujt sllav&#235;.

Mendjet e vogla, shqiptare apo greke qofshin, mundohen ta paragjykojn&#235; historin&#235; ashtu sic u vjen per mbare dhe jo ta m&#235;sojn&#235; ashtu sic ka qene. Kjo i shtyn keto mendje te vogla qe te hyjne ne nje rreth vicioz polemikash, karakteristike e mentaliteteve provinciale qe mundohen te "privatizojne" gjithcka, pasi vetem keshtu mund te fryhen si ata gjelat qe u ngrihen puplat lart. Kjo manifestohet hapur kur vjen fjala tek strateget e historise si Alekandri i Madh, Akili, Pirro i Epirit, Gjergj Kastrioti e me rradhe. Apo tek pretendimet qesharake te te dy paleve mbi njesi administrative krahinore si Epiri, Cameria, Maqedonia, etj.

E verteta historike eshte nje dhe e vetme, qe bashkejetesa e dy popujve eshte e hershme, qe me krijimin e qyteteve me te lashta ne Shqiperi qe ishin koloni greke me popullsi ilire. Pra keto qytete te lashta ishin shkrirja e kultures se avancuar greke me popullsine shqiptare qe e perqafoi kete kulture dhe kete qyteterim qe ishte me i avancuar se i tyre. Per iliret qyteterimi i lashte grek nuk ka qene i huaj pasi iliret kane qene ne epiqendren e ketij qyteterimi qe nga fillimet e tij.

Dhe ajo qe eshte interesante te shikosh eshte reagimi i grekerve dhe shqiptareve kur vjen fjala tek Aleksandri i Madh i Maqedonise, ku te dy palet perpiqen "ta bejne per vete" Aleksandrin duke u munduar ti shtojne nje perkatesi "greke" apo "ilire" emrit te tij. Faktet historike deshmojne se e ema e Aleksandrit, ishte nga Epiri dhe e motra e Princit Aleksander te Epirit, dajos se Aleksandrit te Madh. Kurse babai i Aleksandrit ishte Mbreti Filip i Maqedonise. Po te studiosh jeten e Aleksandrit ke per te pare ne te qe ai u shkollua me kulturen greke dhe ne moshe shume te re, pas humbjes se babait te tij, filloi fushaten e tij ushtarake drejt Persise ne Lindje. Suksesi i tij ishte i jashtezakonshem dhe i paperseritur ne historine e njerezimit ne nje kohe aq te shkurter dhe ne nje moshe aq te re. Por ajo qe bie ne sy eshte edhe qendrimi qe ai mbajti ndaj kulturave te popujve qe vuri nen sundim. Ai nuk i shkaterroi ato kultura, as nuk i helenizoi, por i "shkriu" kulturen greke me kulturen vendase, edhe pse shume prej luftetareve te tij maqedonas nuk e shihnin me sy te mire kete gje, pasi i shikonin popujt e lindjes si inferiore karshi tyre. Martesat e shumta te Aleksandrit me gra nga vendet e pushtuara deshmonin edhe njehere deshiren e tij jo vetem per te zgjeruar kufijte e botes se njohur te atehershme, por edhe deshiren e krijimit te nje mbreterie te madhe ku te gjithe popujt do te jetonin se bashku.

A ishte Aleksandri i Madh grek apo shqiptar, apo maqedonas? Te tre palet mundohen ta copetojne figuren e ketij strategu sipas paragjykimeve te tyre kombetare. Por e verteta e jetes se Aleksandrit te Madh eshte se ai nuk ishte as grek, as ilir, as maqedonas, ai ishte te treja bashke pasi i shkrinte dhe misheronte te tre popujt ne nje. Ashtu si ne krahun e tij ai kish ilire, helene, maqedonas kudo qe ai shkoi. Te dalesh e te thuash qe Aleksandri i Madh ishte grek, shqiptar, apo maqedonas, sic bejne shume njerez sot, nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje minimizim dhe tjetersim i ketij luani te paaritshem te historise.

Ne te njejten fryme behet edhe afrimi ndaj "identitetit krahinor" kur vjen fjala tek krahina si Epiri qe ka qene djepi i qyteterimeve: grek e romak. Heroi yne kombetar, Gjergj Kastrioti citohet nga historianet te kete thene, "nese deshmite e te pareve tane jane te sakta, ne jemi epirote." Vete Gjergj Kastrioti u njoh perseri si "Mbret i Epirit dhe Maqedonise." Kurse turqit ne oborrin e sulltanit i vune emrin: "Aleksander i Madh" qe ne turqisht eshte Iskender-Beu dhe ne shqip Skenderbeu. Dalin perseri ne skene 2 emertimi, emri i Aleksandrit te Madh dhe Epiri. Turqit ia vune kete emer per aftesite e tij ushtarake, forcen e krahut dhe te mendjes dhe fale prejardhjes se tij nga nje prej familjeve te despoteve te epirit, qe ishin shtyllat kryesore te qyteterimit bizantin, perpara se Konstandinopoja te binte ne duart e turqve.

Si ta kuptojme atehere "perkatesine epirote" te Gjergj Kastriotit?

Kjo eshte nje nga pikat me interesante kur lexon e degjon reagimet e shqiptareve dhe vete grekerve kur vihen perballe nje "cudie" te tille. Shqiptaret e vitit 2005 stepen pasi ne mendjen e tyre te qenit epirot, te ben automatikisht grek. Kurse greket habiten dhe mundohen ta mbulojne habine e tyre me deshiren per ta kthyer Gjergj Kastriotin ne grek, meqenese ai vete thote se eshte epirot, dhe ne mendjen e tyre te qenit epirot do te thote te jesh grek. Perseri, figura e Gjergj Kastriotit dhe identiteti epirot bastardohet nga te dy palet ne ate pike, saqe sot shqiptaret u pelqen te hiqen si "ilire" e "pellazge", edhe pse historia me e lavdishme e tyre eshte e lidhur ne menyre te pashmangshme me Epirin.

Epiri, ashtu si ato kolonite e para greke qe u ndertuan ne Epir, nuk ka qene dhe nuk eshte as "shqiptar" dhe as "grek", Epiri eshte nje identitet i perbashket shqiptaro-grek. Epiri ka qene femija i lindur nga perplasja e qyteterimit grek me ate ilir dhe kush mohon perkatesine ilire apo greke te ketij entiteti administrativ e kulturor, mohon vete ekzistencen e Epirit dhe epiroteve. Problemi ne kete rast nuk eshte tek vete Epiri, apo "perzierja e kulturave", problemi qendron tek ata pasardhesit e ilireve dhe heleneve te vitit 2005, qe nuk e shohin me ne sy njeri-tjetrin. Urrejtja dhe perbuzja e akumuluar e historise se 2-3 shekujve te fundit, ka eklipsuar historine e bashkejeteses ne paqe te atyre 20 shekujve qe te dy popujt kane jetuar ne paqe ne krah te njeri-tjetrit.

Nuk mund te provosh dot ekzistencen dhe shtrirjen e qyteterimit grek pa kontributin ilir ashtu si nuk mund te provosh dot prejardhjen e shqiptareve te sotem prej ilireve jashte qyteterimit grek.

Albo

----------


## qafezezi

Epiri ka qene armiku me i madh i Greqise.Pirrua dhe Skenderbeu eshte me se e vertetuar nga e gjithe bota qe jane shqiptare.Eshte e kote ti ngaterroni gjerat duke e  bere Epirin rajon mikst greko-shqiptar.

----------


## Baptist

Tan i hauzevet:

Epidamni, ka qene tjeter polis pe atij te Dyrrahut. Ai Epidamni qe thua tine kishte ne embleme te vet Atlantin ose Poseidonin. Dhe Poseidoni qe thua tine eshte edhe sot e kesaj dite ne Toke te Shqiperise, ne Kontinent (Epir), pavaresisht se ja muarrne ishullin e Hudhres, opo te Ererave pe nga leshonte ererat.

Sdihet per ke te te vije keq me pare, per pemet e gjora apo per shkencen e larter qe (c)behet sot.

----------


## Egla-tina

> Nje teme e mire per kete forum do te ishte edhe lidhjet midis ketyre dy popujve te lashte te ballkanit. Duhet te dime se te vetmit popuj tani ne ballkan te ndryshem qe kane lidje gjaku jane greket me shqiptaret. Greket jane antropologjikisht me prane tek shqiptaret se te gjithe te tjeret jane sllave.
> Ne kete forum kam pare shume per elementin shqiptar ne greqi por jo te kunderten.
> Duhet te dime qe Iliret nuk kane lene burime historike ne gjuhen e tyre pervec emrave.
> Te gjitha cfare dime per iliret ne koherat e lashta i dime me shume nga grekerit dhe me pas nga romaket. Te mos harojme se burimi i pare shqip (me sa dihet eshte Meshari i Buzukut 1555. Une qe jam historian para disa muajsh me infurmuan se eshte gjetur nje shkrim afro 200 vjet me i lashte por nuk di nese jane akoma gojdhena apo e vertete. Do te ishte nje gje shume e rendesishme po te mendojme qe anglezet shkruajten per here te pare vepren e tyre legjendare 'Beowolf' ne vitet 1100).
> Te gjitha monedhat qe jane gjetur ne germime jane me te shumtat greke, romake dhe me pak (qe supozojme) ilire por prape edhe ato me germa greke ose latine dhe ne gjuhe greke.
> Toponimet me te shumta jane greke (p.sh. Antigonea, Antipateira, Dyrahion, Vuthroton dhe te tjera). Tju jap dhe nje shembull tjeter. Emri Sarande cdo te thote? Ska asnje kuptim sepse ishte qyteti Ajii Saranda ne greqisht (40 Shenjtoret).
> Te gjitha mbishkrimet qe jane gjetur ne varre apo ne qytete ose ne shtylla jane greke ose romane. Tregu i ilireve ishte ne duar te grekerve se ata ngriten qytete-porte dhe ndikimi i grekeve ishte shume i madh.
> Ne mund te supozojme se iliret kishin edhe alfabet edhe shkrimtare por kur skemi prova nuk mund te themi asgje. Historia behet me fakte sic thoshte profesori im ne UT dhe bashkeqytetari Eqrem Cabej.


Po me sa po lexoj une nga fjalete tua ti na nxore pa prejardhje fare mo vlla .
Po pse u shitet gjithe faktet e historis shqiptare dhe pse u vodhen shumicat e copeza qe tregone prejardhjen tone nuk do te thote qe nuk qekemi  kombe me vete .Ti po na nxjer me kete teorine tende qe ne qekemi greke apo ku di une se cfare po fantazon ti .
Tani Historianet ,Shrimtare ,Profesorat nuk derdhe gjithe djersen e tyre qe tjua hedhesh  ti poshte .
Po mire meqe flet ti ma kaq siguri cfare shkolle ke mbaruar ti vlla .....?
Jo pergje por do ishte mire ta lesh .Sepse Ne nga filozofa si ty nuk presim fakte qe sot po i degjojme per here te pare .
Dale se dhe ne kemi bere histori ne shkolle apo na kane genjyer librat?
Mos haro se ne dhe sot e kesaj dite jemi ne hasmeri me grekun dhe nese ti jeton ne Greqi e  di shume mire prapagandat qe ben greku per Shqiperin.Mbase Greku i shkateroj te gjitha faktet qe kishin te benin me shqiperin qe te jete vete superior .
Mos te duket cudi se mbi te gjitha greku eshte ai qe vodhi gjithe Ikonat e kishes shqiptare .Dhe dicka tjeter don't let greeks brainwash you .Good luck

----------


## dardani8

pershendetje

une nuk jame historian,andaj nuk dua te futem ne dialog me ju qe  ekeni profesion.
vetem desha te pyes keta qe pohuan se: "nuk lane te shkruara te  paret tane"
si ma shpjegoni faktin se te shkruarat par ilireve ,psh te pellazgeve dhe etruskeve me se miri deshifrohen ne gjuhen shqipe, a thua pse, a mos valle edhe gjuha jone eshte transformuar si cdo gjuhe deri me tani dhe ne fillim ka perdorur tjeter alfabet latin , fenikas apo grek apo ku ta di une.

edhe me sa kame lexuar une pararadhesit tane jane me te vjeter ne ballkan se sa grekerit e vjeter.

shnet

----------


## Tannhauser

Supozimi se greket dhe iliret jane autoktone eshte hedhur poshte. Qe te dy jane popuj indoevropiane dhe kane ardhur ne keto troje para afersisht 4000 vjeteve. Edhe ne shqiperi jane gjetur vendbanime dhe gjera te tjera preilirike keshtu si ne greqi por kjo nuk do te thote se ato ishin ilire edhe greke. Edhe greket gjeten protohelen (sic quhen sot) po ata nuk kane te bejne me grekerit. Domethene ishte zhvilluar nje qyteterim i pasur por ai u prish, u skllaverua dhe nje pjese e tij u aneksua nga iliret dhe greket. Pellazget ishin te perhapur afersisht ne gjithe mesdheun lindor por ata nuk kishin asnje lidhje me popujt i.e. (indoevropiane). Popujt evropiane erdhen ne 'vale' qe zgjaten reth 800-1000 vjet. Keto nuk jane teza te mia por njihen qe me kohe dhe mund tju tregoj bibliografi te pasur madje edhe shqiptare.
Sa per shkollen time, kam mbaruar Universitetin Shteteror te Tiranes, Histori Gjeografi, kam bere master ne Greqi ku studjova edhe Psikologji te aplikuar.

----------


## Tannhauser

Per Brarin. Eshte e vertete qe ne athine flitej shqip para 200-300 viteve. Atehere athina ishte nje fshat 3000-4000 veteve dhe shqiptaret ishin me shume se gjysma. Historianet greke i njofin keto gjera dhe jane shkruar shume libra edhe per origjinen e arvanitasve. Nje nga historianet me te medhenj grek, K. Paparigopoulos ka shkruar se 'nga lidja shekullore e shqiptareve dhe e grekeve kane lindur suliotet ne toke dhe speciotet ne det'. Dua te them qe kur historia behet si shkence dhe jo si politike mund te gjejme te verteten. para se te behen kombe-shtete te epokes sone popujt kishin lidhje te shumta. Iliret ashtu si greket ishin te percare ne fise dhe shpeshhere kishin lufta civile. Taulantet p.sh. ishin me afer kolonive greke dhe kishin me shume shkembime me greket se sa me fisin e Dardaneve. Nuk duhet te bejme krahasim me kushtet dhe situaten e sotme dhe me te atehershmen. Edhe nen sundimin e Romakeve, Bizantineve, Turkeve popujt vazhdonin te kishin lidhje midis tyre.
Gjithmone i kishim afer grekerit dhe prape do ti kemi. Kjo eshte pozita jone. Edhe ata u ndihmuan nga ne edhe ata na ndihmuan. Eshte dem per ne qe te mendojme se greket kane plane per aneksim po kete e shikoj dhe ne Greqi (vetem nga qarqe nacionaliste) se shqiptaret duan te aneksone camerine.
Une jam shkencetar dhe i shikoj nga ana ime. Mund te jet gabim por te pakten do kerkoj te verteten me horizonte dhe mendje te hapur.

----------


## Brari

qe thua ti tanhauser.. mir po flet dhe na duhet nje kembane origjinale ta degjojme..se e verteta ashtu del..

kombet ne kuptimin e sotshem linden vone..

pra kishim nje kohe ndryshe dikur dhe duhet te gjejme syzet per cdo kohe qe te kuptojme ose ti afrohemi gjerave..

subjektivizmi eshte shkenc me vehte sot.. shkence e bere nga spekulantet e paguar apo te detyruar.. por perseri eshte i gabuar..por eshte shum komod per injorantet  sepse argumentimet e saje jan sharlatane por ama te kullufitshme lehte.. e keshtu  mediokrit  e thithin lehte.. e armatosen me te dhe ashtu fosilizohen..

tek gabi i pireut hyra nje dizaj  e mezi dola matane.. 

nje bangladesh i vertete por i lezetshem..
aty flitej shqip.. 
pra ne se te zinte dora ndonje mullaqe pa dashje te ishe i sigurte se ish mullaqe shqiptare..
kjo fale fukarallekut enverist qe i beri shqipot te ikin e te uzurpojne qoshet e athin-pireut..
mbasi i dolla matane ketij pazarit.. u ndala tek nje trotuar perball te cilit dalloheshin ca mbetje te lashta..pra gure e mure te epokave 2000 e kusur vjecare..
mirpo ja kishin hyr ata edvin blendot e pire athines aty me traktora eskavatora e po benin pallate 7-8 katshe.. mbi guret e lashte.. 

pra dhe aty nuku can me kok kush per gur e germa..te lashta..

por politika kerkon gur diku larg ..se ashtu ja do puna..

si keta veteranet enveriste sot qe bejne gurgule kur saliu u thot do festonj 28 e jo 29..
mirpo kur dulla korrte koka gjeneralesh nga ata qe pikerisht ben luften.. asnje nga keta birbot veterane nuku ndjehesh..ciu miu.. perkundrazi mobilizoheshin qe atyre heronjve anti fashiste te mos u ngelej pa u genociduar tere fisi deri ne rrenje..

pra te dallojme historine nga politikat e hipokrizite..

----------


## Benito Graziani

> Supozimi se greket dhe iliret jane autoktone eshte hedhur poshte. Qe te dy jane popuj indoevropiane dhe kane ardhur ne keto troje para afersisht 4000 vjeteve. Edhe ne shqiperi jane gjetur vendbanime dhe gjera te tjera preilirike keshtu si ne greqi por kjo nuk do te thote se ato ishin ilire edhe greke. Edhe greket gjeten protohelen (sic quhen sot) po ata nuk kane te bejne me grekerit. Domethene ishte zhvilluar nje qyteterim i pasur por ai u prish, u skllaverua dhe nje pjese e tij u aneksua nga iliret dhe greket. Pellazget ishin te perhapur afersisht ne gjithe mesdheun lindor por ata nuk kishin asnje lidhje me popujt i.e. (indoevropiane). Popujt evropiane erdhen ne 'vale' qe zgjaten reth 800-1000 vjet. Keto nuk jane teza te mia por njihen qe me kohe dhe mund tju tregoj bibliografi te pasur madje edhe shqiptare.
> Sa per shkollen time, kam mbaruar Universitetin Shteteror te Tiranes, Histori Gjeografi, kam bere master ne Greqi ku studjova edhe Psikologji te aplikuar.


Ne epokat  e neolitit (gurit te ri)dhe epokes se eneolitit(bakrit) ne keto 2 epoka ndodhen ndryshime te medha thelbesore. Tipari me i rendesishem i kesaj epoke eshte lindja e mardhenieve te kembemit. Dhe jo vetem midis bashkesive fqinje ,por edhe midis bashkesive te largeta. Keto kembime sado qe kane qene fillestare tregojne qe kulturat tona neolitike kane dhene dhe marre me njera tjetren.
Kjo provohet nga objektet e importit me prejardhje te mirefillte nga kultura e Thesalise,te gjetura ne Dunavec e Cakran. dhe e kunderta ne akropolin e Diminit(nje nga kryeqendrat e Thesalise)jane zbuluar ene te importuara nga kultura e Dunavecit(Korkuti,M.Andrea,Zh.1974)
Dhe shume gjetje te tjera e vertojne kete prandaj dhe kjo kohe historike eshte quajtur dhe epoka e qyteterimit neolitik.
Pra kultura eneolitike ne trojet shqiptare u zhvillua ne lidhje te ngushte me kulturat fqinje.Pra si konkluzion, keto gjetje nuk hedhin absolutshte poshte autentitetin tone . Ne nje moment te dyte do te mundohem te te argumentoj kete fakt.

----------

